# Biggest flounder of 2014, on the windiest night



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

As the old saying goes, "You never know, unless you go", was very true tonight. It always seems like the big flounder come out to play when the conditions are at their worst. Maybe they're just smart, or maybe they only come shallow under the right set of adverse conditions. Tonight the conditions couldn't have been much worse, and we were greeted with lots of big flounder on the flats. With the winds popping at 25-30mph, I would have never thought we would get anywhere close to a limit tonight, or gig a bunch of big fish. Running the boat on air-motor tonight was the hardest I have worked in years, barely able to maintain forward motion into the wind, with the motor running wide-open. It took us 3 hours to run a shoreline that normally takes an hour, just creeping along in the high wind, gigging flounder all along the way. The hard falling tide didn't help matters, as the fish were sitting deeper and far away from the bank in the choppy water, making them hard to see.

*6/7/2014*
I had the Greg B. group of 4 on the boat tonight. Conditions were horrible, with South winds at 25-30mph and a low, hard falling tide. Our first stop of the night was nothing but dirty water and no fish, so we moved on after 45 minutes of seeing nothing. The second stop was "game on", with clear water and lots of big flounder. The fish were holding over shallow mud and grass bottom, near the mouths of protected coves. The best areas tonight were actually on the wind-blown shorelines of coves, making for some challenging gigging conditions with wind gusts over 30mph. We gigged our 20 flounder limit in 4 hours, with the smallest fish being 17", and the biggest 24 1/2", making it the biggest fish so far in 2014. It always seems like the nastier the weather, the bigger the flounder you will find....

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------

